# A few pic's of our rottie



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

A few pic's over the year of our rottie zara..

She was in brilliant health in these pic's..

But sadly she has since got vitilgo. And she looks alot older than she really is. She will be 4yrs old on the 11th Nov. 

Last pic' is her with our youngest son, just after he got home from school !! She won't let him go too far in front of us, and stays by his side whilst we're out walking !!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog...lovely pics.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

Broxi_jim said:


> A few pic's over the year of our rottie zara..
> 
> She was in brilliant health in these pic's..
> 
> ...


i love the one with your son shes a beautiful looking girl. what is vitilgo??


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful dog, isn't vitiligo a skin disorder? Poor girl, sorry to hear about her ill health


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks folks,

Yes vitigo is a skin disorder that breaks down the black pigment on the skin / hair etc etc

The vets have been brilliant, and said its only cosmetic, and that zara is in brilliant health other-wise. She might look older than she is but other than that she's fine.

And the vet said that its not common in rotties.

Akitas mostly some collies and some dobermans get this.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

great pics, i adore rotties!

what park is that in ur first pic? is that an enclosed area? just asking since we are both southsiders!!


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

The park is Govanhill park !!!

Its astro football pitches...That the dogs like to play on witha ball now and then. 

And the smaller one at the back of it only has one entrance / exit so handy to get the pup back on recalls


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

She's so beautiful, thank God nothing more serious about her health.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

wonderful pictures love the one with your son...Jill


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely piccies 

My friend had a beautiful Rottie girl with vitiligo - she lived to a good age and had a happy, happy life so nothing much to worry about


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beauty. Love that smile in the second pic.


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Just found the old album with pic's of her when she was 14weeks old. Maybe upload them later 

Doesn't seem that long ago she was that small bundle of fun. Now she'll be 4 on the 14th Nov !! 

She still thinks she's the size of a westie. And tries to sit with you on a chair !!! .lolol ut:


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

She's lovely  x


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Shes lovelyyyy. i love the pic with your son


----------

